# Sat 26 Oct empty van to Munich!



## Beatthisfakespambot (Oct 19, 2013)

This is a short-lived note to say that I will drive an empty van from municipality Monchique/Algarve back to Munich, leaving Portugal 26 Oct, arriving in Germany 29 Oct (same year! 

If anyone was desperate to get some stuff back to southern Germany, this is your chance! But no dope, only legal stuff.

No time-wasters: The window of opportunity for loading is small - I'll arrive Sat morning, unload, then need to leave Sat afternoon to be back in time (one week rental).

This is actually a tip for anyone who's been looking as long as I did: While UK-Algarve removal services seem to be plenty, reliable DE-Algarve I couldn't find (at good price). So: Do it yourself, with Buchbinder.de, cheapest price by far! You'll need the van for ONE WEEK, incl(!) ~5400km (dep. on where you go obviously).

Questions, ask me. David - who beat this site's damn spambot, yeah! :rockon:


----------

